# REAR SEAT DELETE, BATTERY RELOCATE PROGRESS w/ PICS!



## jedge1.8t (Jan 27, 2012)

After a long month of a audio install and getting this baby sound proof, i finally have the battery in the rear. heres some pics of my progress:

sketches of hopefully the finished project




























progress so far, rough lay out, need to figure out how to bolt this battery down for now so it doesn't move










Other cool things is my alpine x305s, it was a little tricky to fit and get the flap to go down, but i just about got it, its a great unit, updates the car and the color match is perfect. ill get a pic when i can.











For the rest of the car im know running kicker DS65s and DS13 tweeters. I got a alpine inline amplifier and alpine imprint sound proccessor that actually uses a microphone to adjust the EQ levels, and has further enhancement on a laptop software. Its older but great audio units for the money, came out under 500 all together. also added in a BT system, this is great system and selecting music from the ipod or your phonebook is very simple, unlike other headunits.











Bluetooth mic hidden in the motion sensor, no drilling into my dash or pillar at all, works awesome too.

SO why the rear battery relocation? Well theres a rear ballast weight on the back of the car, I removed that and that gave me a good significant handling response, so along with this battery relocation now, those off ramps on the highway are extremely easy to hug, the car feels alot less heavy and im able to turn sharper now.

A unique thing i did too was make it possible to run two batterys, though I most likely will never ever do this it gives me options for road trips, camping and other things, i plan to use that extra space for a engine mod somewhere in the future though

Hope you liked this, will be sure to post more progress andshow the end result asap


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

I had a similar idea. I have two 10" speakers and an amp. I wanted to make a box to go in place of the back seat (which is why the seat is currently removed) but I was going to have the speakers on a slant facing the backs of the front seats. This way I'd have more flat room for trunk space in the trunk.

I've been trying to find 10" rings that look like the AC vent rings or shiftgate ring sto go around the speakers on the outside of the box to make it look more stock, and I'd put a ring of red LED lights between the box and the vent-like rings that light up when the doors are opened and when the headlights come on.



I like your bottomless box plan. How are you going to keep it from moving around though? What will it be mounted or strapped to?

Your imitation stock design will look great, and I'm sure no one will be able to tell it was an addition to the car if you can get those metal plates just right.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Why don't you drill holes through the floorpan and mount the sides of the box with bolts? Then they're nice and secure. You can use steel "L" brackets on the inside corners to make it really solid. Glue and nail the top after your subs and stuff are in place and that should do it no?


----------



## jedge1.8t (Jan 27, 2012)

Im consring building my own cargo board, and it will beintegrated to the box, for now im probably getting L brackets and screwing them into the metal pan that curves up to the cargo area, theres nothing behind this metal, its just a gap.

I will get started on the sub box very soon, and as for mounting the top piece removable cover, im probably going to go with velcro, but the sub box and amp/battery rack will be mounted to the metal that is nearly tilted vertically


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

looks good! lets see it finished!

Heres mine


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

hurry up!!!:beer:


mine:


----------



## jedge1.8t (Jan 27, 2012)

Starting sub box today!


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

jedge1.8t said:


> Starting sub box today!


Meh...so 1990s. JK. Good luck with build.

cheers.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

TTC2k5 said:


> Meh...so 1990s. JK. Good luck with build.
> 
> cheers.


 lol 



[email protected] said:


> That disc changer in the back seat? So '90's!


----------



## jedge1.8t (Jan 27, 2012)

Box has been put on hold. Been trying to rectify a whining sound coming full my speakers when I hit the throttle. Only comes out of my right speakers, the rear right Also had been giving me bad static. 

This sucks


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Your subwoofer would sound much better either facing rearwards or at the rear of the trunk like Morio's set up. Propagation is very important in getting the best output out of a subwoofer set up. The longer the sound wave travels the better the output. If you can angle your sub back even slightly it would sound a lot better. Personally I build a lot of loaded enclosures in open space cars like this. It allows you to direct the sound wave rearward and it also can make for a cooler design by showing off the basket of your speaker in a acrylic windowed box. 

By bottomless box do you mean the bottom of the box will be the sheet metal of the car?


----------



## JS53MES (Sep 2, 2012)

jedge1.8t said:


> Box has been put on hold. Been trying to rectify a whining sound coming full my speakers when I hit the throttle. Only comes out of my right speakers, the rear right Also had been giving me bad static.
> 
> This sucks


 have you fitted a ground loop isolator? i dont know where you get them in america but here in the uk there about £15 and stop the problem your getting completely.


----------



## jedge1.8t (Jan 27, 2012)

I do have isolators but I put them at the beginning of the wire rather than speaker end. 

The ported part of the box will be facing towards the back btw, 

There will be a enclosure, a battery and amp rack then a cover piece made from fiber glass that will mount from the sub but also Velcro on the sides.


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

this reminds me of 1992 CRX boombox  
you soo making me want to do her too  

GL


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

ModsTTand said:


> this reminds me of 1992 CRX boombox
> you soo making me want to do her too
> 
> GL


 I miss my crx


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Morio said:


> hurry up!!!:beer:
> 
> 
> mine:


 Do you have some pics of your speakers? Great looking setup. Where did you mount your amps?


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Neb said:


> Do you have some pics of your speakers? Great looking setup. Where did you mount your amps?


 http://jasonmarbledesigns.com/?p=42

Thanks!! The write up is in that link!


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

jedge1.8t said:


> I do have isolators but I put them at the beginning of the wire rather than speaker end.
> 
> The ported part of the box will be facing towards the back btw,
> 
> There will be a enclosure, a battery and amp rack then a cover piece made from fiber glass that will mount from the sub but also Velcro on the sides.


 Ground loop isolators connect on the RCA cable not the speaker wire. You really shouldn't need them if you wired the car properly and set the input levels on your amplifier properly. GLI's are just a band aid and mostly used by installers who don't know how to eliminate noise and/or set input levels properly.


----------



## jedge1.8t (Jan 27, 2012)

yeah im going to rewire my system with better quality RCAs and on the passenger side rather than the center drive tunnell, and isolators will be fitted amplifier end. 

im worried with the battery in the back seat its giving interference to the wires... who knows. 

waiting for my imprint proccessor to arrive so i can finish this


----------

